# Slurring words, and having an inability to express myself appropriately.



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Due to the anxiety and the DP/DR, I have a hard time expressing myself. I also feel like I am slurring words. Can anyone relate to this? It worries me of course, but then I also think it is happening because I am so anxious. If this is not part of the DP, could this be part of something else like ADD or ADHD? This symptom is also accompanied by racing thoughts.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

mourningdovespirit said:


> Due to the anxiety and the DP/DR, I have a hard time expressing myself. I also feel like I am slurring words. Can anyone relate to this? It worries me of course, but then I also think it is happening because I am so anxious. If this is not part of the DP, could this be part of something else like ADD or ADHD? This symptom is also accompanied by racing thoughts.


oh yeah. It can be difficult to describe myself in person sometimes, because I have too many ideas and fine details at once. And as for the slurring, I can relate with that too. Worst case scenario, I might try to say two different words at the same time or use an awkward tone of voice for a certain phrase. I hate that lol.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

god yeah I get this quite a lot. kinda humiliating


----------

